# Redecorating kitchen, looking for splashbacks and furniture



## asm88 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of looking into acrylic splash-backs, think its quite a cheap stylish alternative, what do people think?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a modern style---If that fits with your decorating style--Why not?

Look in the 'How To' section--someone posted a link to a photo coloring site--you can add the splash back to your picture and see if you like it---


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Where are you?
I don't mean to be picky, but if you are researching online, I believe "backsplash" is more commonly used in the US than "splashback". 
That is a UK website.


----------



## asm88 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm from England just looking for some advice, What are you using across the pond, that is an innovative kitchen design? Any help will be appreciated


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi asm88, couple of choice you can pick for a contemporary feel: Marble, Glass Tiles, or Metallic Tiles.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Acrylic scratches easily. Small stainless or copper or mix tiles are cool looking. Solid, vetrazzo, or glass tiles are used a lot. Subway tiles seem to be trending. I've seen some color changing tiles and murals that were gorgeous.

Depends on counters, cabinets, appliances. And super modern kitchens look goofy in antique or period architecture.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

Look into decorative tin ceiling tiles, you can get all kinds of designs, they're easy to cut and install and can be painted or left alone. They are usually made of aluminum these days so rust is no longer a factor.

Also, be sure to take into account how what's in front of the backsplash gets used. Something with a lot of texture would be hard to clean. Something behind the stovetop needs to stand up to a good scrubbing and splatters of hot oil.


----------

